# What would you do in a lucid dream?



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

TurranMC said:


> That was my first thought. As a man the thought of anything happening to my balls ever is extremely painful, so to go that far is ridiculous. What the hell man.At one point as a kid I had a lot of nightmares(I still have the same kind of dreams, but they are no longer nightmares) but I eventually realized that if I were to die in my dream all I do is wake up. It eventually got to the point where in my dreams I would just taunt whatever was after me because if it ever killed me I would just wake up. I can never feel physical pain in a dream, just fear. And since I know it can't do anything to me there is no fear. This is why they are no longer nightmares.
> 
> More importantly, when you know its a dream how can it truly be considered a nightmare? You know that everything is happening isn't actually physically happening to you. Anything that anyone says to you is just a reflection of your fears and isn't what people are actually saying. There is nothing to be afraid of.
> 
> Nowadays I fucking love to dream. The majority of my dreams are me fighting one thing or another and they are always great.


 You're lucky you don't get the enhanced physical pain thing in your dreams. You're lucky the things in your dream fall for your taunts. I think my nightmares are the worst possible kind a person could have.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I would probably do totally random things, just to see the consequence of the action.


----------



## EmpathicSoul (Sep 22, 2009)

A great majority of my dreams are lucid. In them I have the ability to do anything with a simple thought. Lately I have been crushing and throwing things with some form of psychic mental ability.


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

All of my lucid dreams I've ever had, I'm always being chased. I am changing my appearance, becoming invisible, on the run. It's quite fun.


----------

